# Acne spots have arrived: is it all over ?



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Dear FF,

This morning I had my first spot of acne on the forehead. I ALWAYS have spots a few days before my periods (and this despite my age). I am supposed to test on Sunday but am so so so desperate that this might once again be a bad omen. I also have light AF type pains.
Anyone in the same situation but who ended up with a BFP 
Please help....
Best of luck to all,

Agathe.


----------



## AppleJack (May 22, 2008)

Hi

I didn't want to read and run, and just wanted to say, I've had an acne breakout, which i always get before AF, i was convinced AF was on its way, my test day is today, and I had   today, so please try not to worry, sending you loads of        
AppleJack


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats also my clue to Af coming but believe me I got them when my tx had failed and when it had worked so please don't worry yoursef over that. Your hormones are all over the place at the moment whether you are pregnant or not so wait and see what happens.

Good luck 

isobel


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

I had some horrible acne spots during my 2WW. The good news is that I did indeed get BFP and now into the second trimester! The bad news is the spots have scarred  

But this is a trivial point   and please don't think AF symptoms mean everything is over. I had loads of AF symptoms and still got BFP.

Amber x


----------

